# "This was my 1st post ever.



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

Hey guys.

I thought this might be fun.

lets all post our 1st posts on the forum here with a link. and *dont forget to add the date!!*

lets try not post anything else on this thread. so no commenting, you can like and agree and rate the posts. but i think it would be better if its clean in the sense that it only contains your 1st post.

i will go 1st

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

PeterHarris,16/4/14

"Sup all

started vaping about 3 to 4 weeks ago, with a EGO CV2 mini kit from cape vape.
i managed to stay of stinkies completely from day one.

my question now is how do i get a better throat hit, as now i dont get a thrat hit like i used to. i have changed coils thinking that it was expired or done...but its the same...

what steps should i take next....."

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-43#post-39322

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

Hi guys hi have a question for the guys using the *Kanger SUBOX Mini i would like to know as a twisp edge user on the 18mg twisp juice would i need to go down to a lower nic level and a diffrent brand of juice of so what would you recommend i go for*
*
14/8/15*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-encouraged-you-to-make-the-change.t4/ 06/10/2013

My journey into vaping started with my partner( both of us were smoking over a box a day), we decided to quit smoking and had tried all routes champix etc, they all seemed to work for a while but ultimately we kept going back to smoking.

We decided to try the e-cig route from cheapies we found at a flea market ( needless to say they were a joke!!) Then he read about green smoke - he called me at work one day and asked me to get us each a kit on my way home from work, which I did, got the menthol kit for him and a vanilla kit for myself, this is where it all began, these were disposables so we lost interest pretty quick but then he got the Evod Kits for us and wow wow wow what an epic change this has made! We quickly turned it into a hobby trying different atomizers and batteries all the time and have since converted 14 people with us  

I honestly believe vaping has saved our lives and am amazed at the improvement already seen in my health and his  and the best part is the house and we dont smell like damn ashtrays all the time! 

I love experimenting with different flavours and am constantly looking for new ways to improve my experience ( not because I dont enjoy it, but because there are so many ways to make it better and better)

To anybody who is reading this who has not yet started vaping - trust me, make the switch today its worth it!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/15)

PS that took frikkin forever to find lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

15/10/15

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pen-style-for-a-brand-new-vaper.t15867/#post-280628

Hi there, I am the new person Pyro is referring to. The reason I am looking for a pen style is also more for the fact that my hands are tiny and because of a small deformity, the pen style is just more comfortable for me to hold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (30/11/15)

*HOWZIT!!!!!!!!!!!
*
André here, my Twin Brother and Brother in-law are both also on here.

I started vaping on and off about 3 years ago. started out with this HORRIBLE "cigarette look" e-sigs. Later went on to the china-type "clearo's". I never really took vaping seriously. I then borrowed a Twisp from @argief and that made me decide to rather give it back and do it properly! I got myself a black Kangertech Subox. I'm really diggin' it, still struggling to leave the normal 'light-up' cigarettes, but I think I'll get there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/15)

Viper_SA,19/2/15

Hi all,

After a big disappointment with the first Twisp I bought back in 2008 I decided to give vaping another try. Currently I have two ego-ce5+ models, with the ce4 style vaporizers on them. The wick setup on the ce5 just didn't work for me and I sucked myself into a stupor to get any vapor from them. Also just got an X6 with a V2 tank on it. Really nice piece of kit.

I joined the forum because I see there are a lot of new and interesting things happening in the world of vaping. Also, to get pointers and ideas on juices and kit etc.

Hope to learn from you all

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newb-to-vaping.t9115/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/15)

Mwahaha 2 funny

Paulie,10/6/14

"Hi All,

My name paul from jhb 30 yrs old and have started vaping 1 week ago. I am currently using a lung buddy device but am keen on getting new devices and liquids "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Paulie said:


> Mwahaha 2 funny
> 
> Paulie,10/6/14
> 
> ...



Lol, @Paulie 

Your chirp then was so classic:"...am keen on getting new devices and liquids "

Little did we know just how keen you would be!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Paulie
> 
> Your chirp then was so classic:"...am keen on getting new devices and liquids "
> 
> Little did we know just how keen you would be!




If only i took the red pill lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Necris (30/11/15)

Necris said:


> a freshly cleaned and burned evod tank and 1000mah ego-t passthru
> 1.8mg Dragon Juice Cherry(need to stock up on vg juices again,pg doesnt like me)


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/#post-512

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (30/11/15)

Hi Guys. new to this forum, well new as an active member. been stalking this place for a while now. so i started a few years back on some puffaways, moved on to twisp neo, twisp clearo, evod2 starter pack, now on to bigger and better things thanks to the help of this forum. In the past week ive just received my 30w iStick from @sirvape my subtank mini from @vapeclub and my nautilis mini from Zunaid at the eCig store in lenasia. Got some awesome juices from @VapeKing (LOVING THE VK4 thanks guys).

Heres to empty wallets and tired lungs!

In the words of the doge himself. Much Vaping, very clouds, WOW. (2 Feb 2015)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/15)

LOL @ Kayfun 3.1

_*27/7/2014*_


DoubleD said:


> Aweeeeeee fellow vaporers
> My name is Eddie, Im a Weskus kind and have kicked the stinkies for a solid 16 days solely to the awesome that is vaporizers Im currently using a Ego CE4 and all though it isnt the bizz nizz it has opened a whole new door of epicness for me. My next setup thanks to the knowledge from all you fantastic people will be a Kayfun 3.1 in black or matt and the mod....well that kinda is still open for debate but i am loving the Chi You Mech.
> 
> Anyway, stay awesome, peace




Great thread by the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

I can't find my first post.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/15)

zadiac said:


> I can't find my first post.



Go onto your profile, click postings, scroll down then click Find all content by Zadiac, then just keep going through them  when you get to the last page you will see a button that says see older posts, repeat that a million times until you eventually find it


----------



## Riaz (1/12/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/#post-94

''howsit people. lovely forum you got here.

my name is Riaz, im from Cape Town.

off the stinkies for about 5 months now and still going string. fell off the wagon a few times but mainly due to curiosity.

but still going strong''

DATE 10/10/13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Go onto your profile, click postings, scroll down then click Find all content by Zadiac, then just keep going through them  when you get to the last page you will see a button that says see older posts, repeat that a million times until you eventually find it



Ah, thanks @Stroodlepuff . Didn't think of that. Will check it out.


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Hahahaha.......found it! Wow, can't believe it's been so long!



zadiac said:


> Hey folks!
> I'm a cop from the Free State, just outside Vereeniging across the Vaal River. Been vaping for just over a month now and loving it! Had a few smokes, but not going back to it again. Wanna really get into vaping and forget about cigs for good. Glad to be here and hope I will make it to the next meet!
> Thanks to Gizmo for the help with my account and to Stroodlepuff for the help and info on the live chat on the Vapeking website today



This was on 7/4/14

So cheezy when I read it now........lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/12/15)

Moi, 7/8/2014 @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-122#post-96777

Hello all,

Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her 

I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.

I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.


Cheers & vape on !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

Hi everyone 

Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...

tried it a few years ago with the first electronic cigarettes that hit the market that looked like a cigarette with the little red light on the bottom and hated it! (but it did get me through some really long international fights....sneaky sneaky), things seem to have improved a lot since then!

been a full time cigarette smoker for a little over 12 years and then saw a plaboy ecig at the smokes counter in checkers. gave it a try and been cigarette free for the past 4 weeks  "yay!" the dropped it and had the atomiser break (such a sad day  ) managed to get a really cheap starter kit from the chinese mall (its was only R100 so dont judge...) and looking to invest in a proper unit this weekend (why is payday so far >>>>)

20/9/14


funny enough.... this will be my 1000 post on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...
> 
> ...


lol grats


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

My first Post was 3rd Feb 2014 and was a simple picture. The first person to respond was @Andre!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post-competition.t741/page-4#post-12702

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

And here was my first real post...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-17#post-12737

My first posting on the forums (Thanks for the intro Vaalboy!). I tried e-ciggies a year ago but they made me cough and I gave up trying them. then I saw a mate using the Twisp and he gave me a try and I was sold. The one thing I hate about the Twisp is the liquid build up in the mouth piece (I think from vapour condensation) and the sudden release into the mouth. Other than that they are awesome. Now I need to find an e-ciggie that can last a days fishing.

I have smoked for 40 years and tasting food again and not being kakked out by my wife for stinking has been a big win now that I'm vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/12/15)

This was my 1'st traceable post as member (5 Feb 2014):

"Yes I saw in your 1'st post, NO BATTERY. I'm still interested"

PS. _I assume @Zegee forgave me for the sarcastic trolling post._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (7/12/15)

johan said:


> This was my 1'st traceable post as member (5 Feb 2014):
> 
> "Yes I saw in your 1'st post, NO BATTERY. I'm still interested"
> 
> PS. _I assume @Zegee forgave me for the sarcastic trolling post._




We do miss the trolling Johan  well i do lol!

Hopefully next time u in sa we can catch up bud!

Hope all going well in the land of Irish


----------



## johan (7/12/15)

Paulie said:


> We do miss the trolling Johan  well i do lol!
> 
> Hopefully next time u in sa we can catch up bud!
> 
> Hope all going well in the land of Irish



You had your chance, but I assume a Greek party was worth the miss . Don't worry - I will eventually catch meself and keep on trolling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

